# my 125 gal cl tank



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

got the aquarium home and stand. In the back of an explorer no less. I was not able to go because i am partially handicapped so i sent my brother in my place due to lack of room in the truck. The guy i bought the tank said he had a bunch of extra accessories he would give me. He did not have time to take care of them anymore. The tank came with a nice wood stand heaters everything. He Gave me 8 gigantic angelfish 3 are blue 1 double black some big cory cats. A bunch of really nice driftwood and big rocks. I paid $300 for all of it they drained the water out when i was there. The angels are doing better today hopefully they will recover the tank was so dirty. This is a list of the stuff that he gave me all seem to work. My question what i should use and what i should not here is the list
marine hot magnum filter
fluval 303 filter
fluval 304 filter
Aquclear 110 filter
Ehiem 2217 filter
Nutrafin natural plant co2 system
green killing machine uv sterilizer

He also gave me a Hagen t5 48 inch light with a bluish bulb and white bulb really bright.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

What should you do with the equipment?.. Ship all of it to Richmond, Va.!... LOL.. the two fluvals should take care of the 125...I'm not a fan of CO2.. I'd keep the SUV on hand in the event you ever have an algae bloom... The bulbs can be expensive to replace and most folks get by without the use of one. 
So ship the rest to: Bill in Richmond, Va. <grin>


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

got water and chemicals in it. Have to wait to put live plants in. How long till it should be ready for plants ?. I go tomorrow afternoon to pick up the 29 not crazy about the fish that are in it but its free. I can always give the fish away.
Next month i will put a mirror as the background i will also add some red leds in each bubbling volcano.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

here s it a bit more decorated. can't put live plants in for a few months


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks nice.Why are you waiting on plants,are you fishless cycling?

Oh and the Eheim,just ship that to me and Ill put it to good use on mah 20 long.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea tank has only been up 2 days. I might put a few cheap fish in it in a week or so.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

